# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  > [طلب] ارجوووووووووووووكم ادخلو

## نبض الحنان

ياناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس ارجوكم الي عنده برنامج البر بوينت يرسله في نفض الموضوع 
بسرررررررررررررررررعه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم 


اختي الكريمة هذا هو الرابط 
**اضغطي هنا*


*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------

